# Hiccups



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

When Chico sleeps he gets hiccups. It's always when he is sleeping there is no sound just his body reacts. 

Is this normal for a Chi? Should I let my vet know?


----------



## CaseyC (Nov 11, 2008)

I've noticed that Sami does the same thing when he falls asleep on my lap. Your right there is no sound but you can see him shake just like the hiccups. I'm not sure if its normal or not but since both of ours is doing it I bet it is!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I hope it's normal.


----------



## Sunnydays (Oct 19, 2008)

My new Chi Bijou gets hiccups quite often and it doesn't seem to
bother her. I'm not worried about it at all as she seems so
unconcerned by them!

Bambi's Mum


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

It is normal. Sometimes when in REM (the deepest sleep) dogs will not only move etc but can hiccup.

Hiccups are most commonly caused by some sort of minor stomach upset (like a little gas).

No big deal! The only time I would be concerned is if they were lasting for hours at a time hehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol my guy did that couple times too, i thought he was coughing o.o;


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Jenn.  
It does not seem to worry him or wake him up. So he could be in deep sleep. And thank god it's not long. I just had to ask incase it was something I can do for him.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

When Charlie gets the hiccups, I have him give me a kiss (lick) and they go away! Not sure why it works but, it does!


----------

